#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  "PILIGRIMAGE NEPAL & SIKKIM" медитативное видеопутешествие по святым местам и храмам Непала и Сиккима

## Olkhon

"PILIGRIMAGE NEPAL & SIKKIM"     82мин 
  Динамичное медитативное видеопутешествие по святым местам и храмам Непала и Сиккима. 
   В Непале - Боддха, Сваямбхунатх - ступы предыдущим Татхагатам, Пашупатинатх (пещеры Наропы и Тилопы) и одно из самых святых мест Шивы, Парпинг (пещеры Падмасамбхавы, где он реализовал махамудру, оставив печать ладони на скале), монастыри Копан (резиденция Сопа Ринпоче), Пулкхари.
  В Сиккиме - Юксом (место коронации первого короля Сиккима и также место связанное с Гуру Ринпоче красивой историей о стреле) там же находится старейший монастырь Сиккима (650 лет), Пемаянгзе гомпа также связана с Гуру Ринпоче, роскошный монастырь Румтек (резиденция Кармапы) , монастырь Лингдум (принадлежит линии Зурманг Ринпоче) -очень красивый современный монастырь, здесь разрешили снять подготовку к празднику с Танцами Лам. 
  Комментарии и субтитры отсутствуют. Цель этого видео - погружение в атмосферу и избыток информации порой этому процессу не помогает а скорее отвлекает .

 скачать в FullHD качестве

http://subarin.dyndns.tv/~subarin/ds...EAM/00000.m2ts

 скачать в DVD качестве

http://subarin.dyndns.tv/~subarin/ds...0dvd/VIDEO_TS/

 работа также демонстрируется на американском канале www.vajratv.com

 Авторская работа - буду рад критике и комментариям

----------

Caddy (20.12.2011)

----------

